# MIGHT THIS BE IT!!?? I hope so!



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Just might get our first plowable snow of the season, just started about 45 mins ago.
Heres a couple picks I took out my living room window.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Good luck....

It's looks to be stickin..


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

BladeScape;889900 said:


> Good luck....
> 
> It's looks to be stickin..


Thanks, yeah my back deck has alredy got a nice bit of snow on it.
Suppose to get 1-3"...Kinda hoping for atleast 3".


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Lookin at the radar and it seems like the majority of PA is going pretty good.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

BladeScape;889928 said:


> Lookin at the radar and it seems like the majority of PA is going pretty good.


Yeah, "crosses fingers"


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Make sure that if you get enough you get pics!


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

GMCHD plower;889950 said:


> Make sure that if you get enough you get pics!


I will. Hope it keeps coming.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

Less than an inch here in State College, and it's been snowing since 6:00am. Commercial salting is in order, but resi work seems to be another bust this time. I love the enthusiasm of the new guys in this business. For a grizzled veteran like myself, these types of events just irritate me....


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

ScottPA;889917 said:


> Thanks, yeah my back deck has alredy got a nice bit of snow on it.
> Suppose to get 1-3"...Kinda hoping for atleast 3".


2" would be perfect. Easy on equipment, easy to move, easy on your back...

Good luck to you! I have my fingers crossed for you too in case yours get tired


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

man if it was just pushed about 100 miles to the west


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We got about 4" so far here in Northern Va


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey dude , where abouts in pa are you North East ?


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

mike psd;890067 said:


> hey dude , where abouts in pa are you North East ?


Lake Ariel.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

*New pictures!*

Just got back from playing around/working. Hope you like the pics. got around 4".


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i think im gonna:crying:


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

fisher guy;890295 said:


> i think im gonna:crying:


Haha, well if its any comfort, I HAD A BLAST!!! :laughing:


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice! Has it stopped snowing yet?


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

GMCHD plower;890310 said:


> Nice! Has it stopped snowing yet?


Was just outside...still going.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Their saying 4-5 in my area... Hopefully I'll get to do some plowing.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ScottPA;890297 said:


> Haha, well if its any comfort, I HAD A BLAST!!! :laughing:


lol thats low but i would prolly do the same to u so were even lol


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

fisher guy;890356 said:


> lol thats low but i would prolly do the same to u so were even lol


Yeah, I'm sure there will be a day when I'm sitting inside while your out tearing it up


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey dude your in my back yard !!!!! great pics truck and plow look great


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

mike psd;890401 said:


> hey dude your in my back yard !!!!! great pics truck and plow look great


Yeah I visit honesdale quite a bit.


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

I am just outside Philly, nothing really plowable to speak of. Oh well!


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

TSherman;890528 said:


> I am just outside Philly, nothing really plowable to speak of. Oh well!


Bummer..good day for me.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like fun! That plow looks like it backdrags nice. Just like my MVP Plus.


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy to see early snow in this area though, good sign of what will hopefully come. Though I wouldn't cry if spring showed up tomorrow!


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

TSherman;892003 said:


> Happy to see early snow in this area though, good sign of what will hopefully come. Though I wouldn't cry if spring showed up tomorrow!


Haha, I like winter, so it don't matter to me.


----------

